# Sheffield Rooftops, Sheffield City Centre



## Pr1vate Piles (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,

Visited this site two nights ago. My favourite rooftop a the minute has been offering some amazing views  Highly recommended this to anyone in area. 























































couple nice panoramic shots are below, would love to hear any feedback on improvements i can make.

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=g1xmv9emyut&thumb=4
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=ienwyyywlym&thumb=4


----------



## underitall (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Private, how uou doing. Im southern, nice shots, lookd good with you/your frined stood on the top, did you go on your own? ever way, thats kinda inspired me to pay a visit to my nearest Cineworld, and have a look on the roof, or, nearest I can. Is access easy to roof tops like that, cos iv only seen one place where its a ladder....


----------



## Pr1vate Piles (Apr 18, 2008)

hi, yeah me and my pal up there, his first roof so he had to pose lol. This rooftop is pretty easy as rooftops go. Not tried a cineworld would expect theres a way up in the back not sure about ladders. sounds intresting pm me some more info.


----------



## underitall (Apr 18, 2008)

MSN? [email protected]


----------



## zero seven four (Apr 24, 2008)

more

24 2 08 Time 8-15 we was running late a return might happen..


----------



## Pr1vate Piles (Apr 24, 2008)

ill heading up there this weekend for night shots if u fancy meeting up?


----------



## zero seven four (Apr 24, 2008)

Pr1vate Piles said:


> ill heading up there this weekend for night shots if u fancy meeting up?



yes cool no net access from sat to sun just a phone ill pm you the no, we simply wanted to work it out all good from where we stood did not go far just a little look and it might be good to do a return..


----------

